# JC Higgins Model 100 16 ga.



## hogdgz (Jul 10, 2012)

I just inherrited several guns. One of them being this side by side that I am itching to shoot. Has a single trigger. The action is ruff, needs to be cleaned realy bad. Its very hard to close.

Are these guns worth anything (i know it depends on condition) and also what years were they produced. I am hoping this gun is safe to shoot.

Any info on these guns would be appreciated.


----------



## weagle (Jul 17, 2012)

Spanish Gun built by AYA and imported by Sears in 1953-54.  The grip cap is Buffalo horn.  

They are well built guns. I have owned several of them in 12ga. 

See this link for a lot more info.
http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=106809

Top dollar is probably about $500 for a real nice one.  Saw an average one in 16ga at the show about a year ago for $300 that I should have bought.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Weagle.


----------

